# WiiKey update 1.9g released



## Costello (Nov 1, 2007)

*WiiKey update 1.9g released*
Super Mario Galaxy support
              An update was just released on the WiiKey team website! Interestingly, this release is called 1.9g, g as in Galaxy!



			
				QUOTE(Wiikey update 1.9g (as in galaxy!) beta released!) said:
			
		

> We are pleased to announce that BETA HOTFIX v1.9g of the Wiikey firmware is now available to download. Please note that this is a BETA HOTFIX released as an immediate response to feedback from users regarding SMG. It comes with absolutely no warranty or guarantees. Use it at your own risk! Feedback is welcome, but please send your message one time only. We can't reply to every message we get, but we do read all of them.
> 
> The Wiikey Team would like to thank all of those who sent in their messages of support over the last few days. Knowing that there are so many kind people out there has really made the whole thing worthwhile. Thanks! :-)


Although this is a beta version, we can only recommend WiiKey users to proceed with the update if they want to play the newly released Nintendo game.






 Download the update via our download center





 Source: Official website of the Wiikey Team


----------



## theman69 (Nov 1, 2007)

FIRST!!!

I haven't upgraded my wiikey key to 1.9b should i do that first then to 1.9g?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 1, 2007)

I sure wish the useless Wiikey team would hurry up with their update!!!!!


----------



## Beware (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so cool.

~Beware


----------



## Disco (Nov 1, 2007)

well, is it working???


----------



## Smack (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Wiikey Team would like to thank all of those who sent in their messages of support over the last few days. Knowing that there are so many kind people out there has really made the whole thing worthwhile. Thanks! :-)
> Clearly they have not been reading the comments around here
> 
> 
> ...


No Bananas!  Booooooooo


----------



## Apakarta (Nov 1, 2007)

hey u closed my thred it was up be4 ur, my thred was up 7 min be4 ur.....thats not fair


----------



## busynow (Nov 1, 2007)

updating the wiikey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and burning SMG
5 minutes and i will try it


----------



## baphomet007 (Nov 1, 2007)

Has anyone upgraded and tested it out yet?  How's it work?


----------



## benbjo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have never updated my Wiikey before. How do I do it? I read somewhere that with the Wii 3.0 firmware Wiikey can no longer be updated with a DVD, true?


----------



## test84 (Nov 1, 2007)

^yes, ur topic was up 7minutes before!
----------
does it work on Wiikey clones too?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 1, 2007)

I know this is not the correct place to ask, but the release info thread kinda blew out making it impossible to find particulars, so... Even with this hotfix, PAL users will receive duplicate channels if they update using any original or copied SMG NTSC disc and the game will not play if they don't update right?


----------



## Cocytean (Nov 1, 2007)

It works!

Tested on Jap wii with v3.1 firmware.

wiikey update still has woman's ass. Finishes with words 'restart galaxy'. Ha!


----------



## busynow (Nov 1, 2007)

The game asked for update
updated


----------



## Jokiz (Nov 1, 2007)

Confirmed NOT working if you simply use Brickblocker and put the game in! (Taken from Blackcats)

Someone plz confirm if it works using the "Metroid 3 Trick"


----------



## Cocytean (Nov 1, 2007)

SMG still doesn't work on JPN wii. :'( . Get a black screen


----------



## Selxis (Nov 1, 2007)

So do you need to use RegionFrii + Brickblocker on SMG now that you have this update? (PAL)


----------



## skaarj (Nov 1, 2007)

Testing metroid prime method, feedback in a few mins when burn is ready.


----------



## busynow (Nov 1, 2007)

The game worked
wiikey 1.9g
US Wii 3.1





Now going to play the game see you later


----------



## EddyB (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> So do you need to use RegionFrii + Brickblocker on SMG now that you have this update? (PAL)



No, just update your Wiikey with this firmware, burn the galaxy iso and PLAY!


----------



## Jokiz (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm thats wierd :S Someone on Blackcats confirmed that it worked on JAP wii with 3.1 firmware :S
Did you use brickblocker?


----------



## Selxis (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(EddyB @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Selxis @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So do you need to use RegionFrii + Brickblocker on SMG now that you have this update? (PAL)
> ...



Woah, usually games need either a brickblocker or regionfrii fix... but thanks!


----------



## Cocytean (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm.....so......jealous. Stupid.....Japanese.....Wii.....


----------



## bluebright (Nov 1, 2007)

good, now we can all stop slowing down gbatemp and start playing games.


----------



## Cocytean (Nov 1, 2007)

No, didn't use brickblocker, have the two duplicate channels now, for NOTHING! Balls! Anyone want to buy a Japanese wii?


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Cocytean @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> It works!
> 
> Tested on Jap wii with v3.1 firmware.
> 
> wiikey update still has woman's ass. Finishes with words 'restart galaxy'. Ha!




May I ask something? Have u updated to wiikey 1.9b earlier? Can I update directly to wiikey 1.9g without updating to 1.9b? So, which mario galaxy are u playing? the japan version or the us version which was the earliest being released? Thanks


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 1, 2007)

what is this metroid trick everybody is talking about. I`ve used the search function but I still got no answer.

Could someone please tell me what it is?


----------



## hanman (Nov 1, 2007)

sweeeeet! glad i didn't stay up all night!


----------



## Buppu (Nov 1, 2007)

Just tested, and works on Pal with Wiikey 1.9G.


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Master Mo @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> what is this metroid trick everybody is talking about. I`ve used the search function but I still got no answer.
> 
> Could someone please tell me what it is?



Metroid trick was used earlier when wii (pal) and (japan) version want to play Metroid (us) version. The trick was to allow it to update 10-15% (around 15 seconds) and unplug the wii. By doing so, we can prevent having double channel. It works as I've done that also. So, the issue now is does the same technique works for mario galaxy.


----------



## Jokiz (Nov 1, 2007)

Wll, I think its like this:

You burn 2 copies of SMG, one copy is fine and clean while the other has Brickblocker on it.
Then you put in the CLEAN copy of SMG and it will ask for a update, let it update and wait till the update is about 10-15% finished. Then quickly turn your wii OFF! Now put in the BRICKBLOCKED SMG disc and PLAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw DOES this work with Galaxy? :S


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Buppu @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Just tested, and works on Pal with Wiikey 1.9G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you use the Metroid trick or just let the game update and accept the duplicate channels?


----------



## maddk (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't have a connection on my wii... it's currently on firmware 2.2U is there any problem if I update my wiikey to 1.9b than to 1.9g and then to the SMG update???


----------



## Cocytean (Nov 1, 2007)

Any other JPN owners get the thing working?


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ricadoe @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Metroid trick was used earlier when wii (pal) and (japan) version want to play Metroid (us) version. The trick was to allow it to update 10-15% (around 15 seconds) and unplug the wii. By doing so, we can prevent having double channel. It works as I've done that also. So, the issue now is does the same technique works for mario galaxy.



Thank you for your quick answer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had no idea. So there was a way to prevent the apearing of those to extra channels. What a pitty, because I already have those two because of mp3... 

Hopefully it works this time with SMG as well but that`s not the topic here I guess


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 1, 2007)

AWESOME, i was expecting a update next millenium, now i will wait for the PAL release of SMG so i don't get dupe channels.

oh and IN UR FACE NINTENDO


----------



## skaarj (Nov 1, 2007)

I can CONFIRM that the 10-15% plug, Metroid Prime trick WORKS, 3.1E, NO DUPE CHANNELS, PLAYING THE GAME NOW!






Oh, and no semi bricking whatsoever either.


----------



## lozislove (Nov 1, 2007)

I only woke up not long ago and the first thing I did was check the WiiKey website. I had such a strange feeling there'd be some kind of news. And I was right! This is so awesome. Go WiiKey!

I can' t wait to try Galaxy. But grrr my dad is on the computer and I have to wait for him before I can even download it. *cries* luckily our connection just became fast again.

Oh well. Excited though.


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Master Mo @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ricadoe @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Metroid trick was used earlier when wii (pal) and (japan) version want to play Metroid (us) version. The trick was to allow it to update 10-15% (around 15 seconds) and unplug the wii. By doing so, we can prevent having double channel. It works as I've done that also. So, the issue now is does the same technique works for mario galaxy.
> ...



From the ones I read, those who had double channel earlier will not be affected by mario update. But for those who don't have, they'll have double channel after updating using mario. Of course this only apply to those non us wii play mario (us) version


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> AWESOME, i was expecting a update next millenium, now i will wait for the PAL release of SMG so i don't get dupe channels.



LOL. My thoughts exactly.

That is the funniest thing about the SMG pre-release and impatience with the Wiikey update... Now that it is all possible I don't really want those dupe channels so I am prepared to wait.


----------



## kedest (Nov 1, 2007)

It's good news to see that this new protection is easy to bypass. One by one all the chips get updates.
I'm still waiting for a YAOSM update, but I'm sure it'll be out before the game is released here in europe.


----------



## tehcid (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay, question for PAL users who have SMG working:

Who has done the Metroid withdraw trick and hasn't had to do it with SMG?


----------



## sbygel (Nov 1, 2007)

Do I need to upgrade to 1.9b to get 1.9g working?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

make sure you have latest firmware otherwise i heard it can semi-brick


----------



## skaarj (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(tehcid @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Okay, question for PAL users who have SMG working:
> 
> Who has done the Metroid withdraw trick and hasn't had to do it with SMG?




I used the Metroid withdraw trick, playing with BRICKBLOCKED version now, you all none-belivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No semi brick, no full update, no dupe channels, everything working.

BUT MAKE SURE YOU HAVE 3.1E, BECAUSE IF NOT, I BELIVE IT WILL SEMI BRICK!


----------



## RAMBOcL (Nov 1, 2007)

anyone try the update with a wiikey clon or a wiikit?


----------



## maddk (Nov 1, 2007)

So in my ntsc-u wii i need it to be 3.1u to make the 1.9g update?


----------



## DadusH (Nov 1, 2007)

WORKS on NTSC Wii with 1.9G WiiKey!


----------



## tehcid (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(skaarj @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tehcid @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, question for PAL users who have SMG working:
> ...



Hmm, I'll rephrase:

Who used the original withdraw trick on Metroid, and hasn't used that same trick on SMG, and has it working? (PAL)


----------



## kristijan08 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(RAMBOcL @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> anyone try the update with a wiikey clon or a wiikit?



personally i hope everyone with a clone gets bricked


----------



## Selxis (Nov 1, 2007)

Just writing to confirm that this does work with 1.9g Wiikey PAL.

Simply burn the smg.iso without modifying it. Put it in the Wii, then update and then play.

Cheers!


----------



## adgloride (Nov 1, 2007)

Heres how to get the update to work (Not updated myself yet but it will be no different than last time).

Make sure your on the latest firmware 3.1 so you don't brick the wii if your a PAL user. Burn the right image for you wii region using IMGBURN onto a DVD.

It takes a while for IMGBURN to finalise.  Then just pop the DVD in the wii and wait for it to update.

If you have a PAL console and don't want duplicate channels check the posts above.  I'm waiting for the PAL version of the game.  Its not long to wait now.


----------



## Apakarta (Nov 1, 2007)

im just w8ing for the pal realese


----------



## maddk (Nov 1, 2007)

so for my ntsc-u wii w/ wiikey it doesn't really matter wheter I have the 3.1 firmware or not, I just have to do the 1.9g wiik update, right?
wrong? xP


----------



## Hogmeister (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(benbjo @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I have never updated my Wiikey before. How do I do it? I read somewhere that with the Wii 3.0 firmware Wiikey can no longer be updated with a DVD, true?



to answer your question, i decided i'd give it a shot myself. 

before i begin, never updated my wiikey, never used the wiikey config discs.. nothing.... so it was original firmware, and my wii was (still is) version 2.2U. i just installed wiikey 1.9g without a hitch.

don't worry if you don't have a gamecube controller, it lets you press reset instead of the A button. but anyway back to the how do i do it question of yours.

download the upgrade 1.9g from the wiikey site and then extract whichever region your wii is. either JAP PAL or US,  its in the filename, pretty obvious too. then open up nero (this is assuming your using nero, because for lack of a better term... i'm an ass) and go to Recorder> Burn Image ... a new window will pop up make sure you select "DVD Image" it'll default to a CD image due to size, but select DVD image for sure. then just burn it and throw it in your wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this helps, and if someone else already answered you (this post kinda blew up in the time it took me to do all this) i appologize for the wasted webspace to gbatemp


----------



## betawind (Nov 1, 2007)

Add me to the list of people with Wiikeys that work with SMG!  NTSC-U Wii, Firmware 3.1, Wiikey 1.9g.  Update went like a charm, rebooted, popped in SMG, installed the firmware, rebooted the Wii again, and blammo, the SMG shiny pretty goodness.


----------



## Edster (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Heres how to get the update to work (Not updated myself yet but it will be no different than last time).
> 
> Make sure your on the latest firmware 3.1 so you don't brick the wii if your a PAL user. Burn the right image for you wii region using IMGBURN onto a DVD.
> 
> ...



Can you go to 1.9g without previously updating to 1.9b?

I think this was previously asked but not answered.

cheers


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Just writing to confirm that this does work with 1.9g Wiikey PAL.
> 
> Simply burn the smg.iso without modifying it. Put it in the Wii, then update and then play.
> 
> Cheers!



2 questions. do you have double channel now? did u update to 1.9b wiikey earlier?


----------



## thomaspajamas (Nov 1, 2007)

wow!  I guess team wiikey isnt as bad as team DSX after all!


----------



## tehcid (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Edster @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heres how to get the update to work (Not updated myself yet but it will be no different than last time).
> ...



Every WiiKey firmware release can be used from from scratch, the disc flashes and then installs the new firmware afaik.


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never updated my wiikey before. I heard we need to use gamecube remote controller in order to update the wiikey 1.9g. Is it true? Can i just use the wiimote controller?


----------



## Meta (Nov 1, 2007)

You can press the reset button instead of using an GC controller


----------



## dsbomb (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm curious about the update trick.  After you do it, does the game ask to update again when you power on, or does it believe the update succeeded?

And to use the reset button, do a short press to move down the list of options, and a long press (2 or 3 seconds) to activate the current option.


----------



## Hogmeister (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ricadoe @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I've never updated my wiikey before. I heard we need to use gamecube remote controller in order to update the wiikey 1.9g. Is it true? Can i just use the wiimote controller?



nope you dont need a gamecube controller, i posted a few posts back on this one. once you load the program it says "press A or reset" if you don't have a cube controller on hand, just press the reset button on your wii itself. works like a champ


----------



## Rulza (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I'm curious about the update trick.Â After you do it, does the game ask to update again when you power on, or does it believe the update succeeded?


It believe the update succeeded, what would be the point if it didn't?


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Meta @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> You can press the reset button instead of using an GC controller



Thanks a lot for the prompt reply


----------



## Hogmeister (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I'm curious about the update trick.Â After you do it, does the game ask to update again when you power on, or does it believe the update succeeded?



my understanding of the trick you're talking about, is that you get 2 copies of the game. One without any modification, and one with brickblocker (removes the update).

insert the non-modified disc and start the update, power down the console at 10-15% and then use the brickblocker one to actually play the game.

not sure where i'm going, but i'm assuming that you need the brickblocker one because it DOESN'T believe it succeeded, however it puts enough of the update on the system to trick the game to play anyway. i dunno i'm confused and tired trying to do my part


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Hogmeister @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ricadoe @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never updated my wiikey before. I heard we need to use gamecube remote controller in order to update the wiikey 1.9g. Is it true? Can i just use the wiimote controller?
> ...




Thanks for your reply. Sorry in case you have posted it earlier? Have u updated ur wiikey already? Is ur smg working? Any double channel?


----------



## Hogmeister (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah i updated my wiikey a bit ago, worked like a charm.

haven't had a chance to try SMG yet though, but as far as the double channels thing goes i wouldn't get them anyway, i have a NTSC-U wii. sorry mate


----------



## Meta (Nov 1, 2007)

By the way do you still need GCOS for booting the config disc 1.3? Do you need to run regionfrii over the brickblocked iso is region free is turned off?


----------



## no1r (Nov 1, 2007)

How do you update ?

when i burn the pal iso on a dvd and put it in my wii,
the wii didn't find any dvd.

when i fake the filesize of the pal.iso with filechop.
wii see's a GC dvd and when i press start, there's only a black screen O.o


----------



## Hogmeister (Nov 1, 2007)

no1r in your case, i believe you need to turn on regionfree in your wiikey using the wiikey config disc 1.3 that was released around the same time the 1.9b upgrade was posted.

but i COULD be wrong, i'd be willing to bet thats what it is though from everything i was reading about it


----------



## robi (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know why people bother asking this...The only time you should worry about updates on a game disc is if you are playing a game from a different region. NTSC/US Wii's can take the SMG update without any sort of "15%" shit, just like it's a retail disc.

I also think it's interesting that people would say things like "suck on that nintendo!" when you are playing a Nintendo product, and probably the biggest game of the year. I'd expect that phrase on an xbox or ps3 forum... :\

But that's just me.

Despite all that, I'm glad the wiikey update is here


----------



## NoNameFace (Nov 1, 2007)

oh yeah~ the new wiikey firmware works!!!!

tested on my jpn wii with 3.1j firmware with jpn smg.


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I also think it's interesting that people would say things like "suck on that nintendo!" when you are playing a Nintendo product, and probably the biggest game of the year. I'd expect that phrase on an xbox or ps3 forum... :\
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> Despite all that, I'm glad the wiikey update is here



Nice Said!!!


----------



## RolandGilead (Nov 1, 2007)

got the same problem as no1r. Maybe its because I still have Wiikey 1.2 installed. Do I need to do an upgrade to 1.3 and then another uprade to 1.9b in order to install 1.9g? Because there is no setup disc for 1.9b available


----------



## Duckula (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonderful update, works perfectly. Well done to the wiikey guys.


----------



## maddk (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(RolandGilead @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> got the same problem as no1r. Maybe its because I still have Wiikey 1.2 installed. Do I need to do an upgrade to 1.3 and then another uprade to 1.9b in order to install 1.9g? Because there is no setup disc for 1.9b available


Same question... do i need to upgrade the 1.3 config and 1.9b before I upgrade to 1.9g?


----------



## Deekman (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll mirror the Wiikey update on my server for those who need it.
http://www.angry-gamers.com/misc/1.9g-beta.rar


----------



## RolandGilead (Nov 1, 2007)

Dammit please tell me what am I doing wrong? I also cannot install the 1.3 firmware. The Wii won't recognize the disc!
I just burned the image for my PAL Wii on a DVD with Nero (of course as an image)


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(maddk @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RolandGilead @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > got the same problem as no1r. Maybe its because I still have Wiikey 1.2 installed. Do I need to do an upgrade to 1.3 and then another uprade to 1.9b in order to install 1.9g? Because there is no setup disc for 1.9b available
> > Same question... do i need to upgrade the 1.3 config and 1.9b before I upgrade to 1.9g?



From what I read in Hong Kong forum is upgrade to 1.9b is necessary before upgrading to 1.9g. I would like to know is upgrade to 1.3 necessary.


----------



## takuya (Nov 1, 2007)

my experience :
PAL Wii 3.1E with wiikey never updated
i do the MP3 trick (switch off the wii at 10% of the SMG update and burn another copy patched with brickbloker)
i got no others channels

update first my wiikey (never been updated since)
i don't change my language in wii settings (French)

Mario galaxy (patched with brickbloker only) just run fine and ... in FRENCH language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my wii settings are not broken
all is perfect !

wiikey update mirror : http://rapidshare.com/files/66720194/1.9g-beta.rar.html


----------



## webjedi (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn it.  With this WiiKey update all the drama and suspense is gone from the forum.  What the hell am I going to do at work now that refreshing the forum all day is no longer an option?!?!  Bastards at WiiKey!!!!


----------



## wiivillain (Nov 1, 2007)

i've never updated my wiikey before either.. the 1.9g went fine though!
and mario galaxy is working now (:

thanks wiikey!


----------



## Sicklinker (Nov 1, 2007)

for the ones asking:

you dont have to upgrade to 1.9b fist.

i went from 1.3(PAL) without any problems

and dont forget to set you WII to english language in order to play SMG (if you dont have spanish or frenach afaik)


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(takuya @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> my experience :
> PAL Wii 3.1E with wiikey never updated
> i do the MP3 trick (switch off the wii at 10% of the SMG update and burn another copy patched with brickbloker)
> i got no others channels
> ...



So u update ur wiikey directly to v1.9g, am i right? then you do the mp3 trick on SMG? And it works fine in french, right?


----------



## Willemoke (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one wiikey team!

It totally works on a pal wii with mp3 trick

THANKS AGAIN WIIKEY TEAM ( I've regained my faith in them.)


----------



## lotto996 (Nov 1, 2007)

lol, they must have found a down on his luck programmer to make this... Update 666? Lingerie? wtf? BTW, I just upgraded my Wiikey from the original firmware, to 1.9G, from a DVD, I didnt have any cd-rs laying around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I just realized something.... Comic Book Guy made this update....


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Sicklinker @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> for the ones asking:
> 
> you dont have to upgrade to 1.9b fist.
> 
> ...



Which iso of SMG are you using? Has the pal version being released? I've been downloading the nforead-prominent version for ages and still hasn't finished.


----------



## DumpUmp (Nov 1, 2007)

Why are they warning us its a beta, is it because they didn't have enough time for proper testing, or will anyone that uses this fix not be able to update again later i would like confirmation that it can still be updated. Maybe try changing it back to 1.9b? - Just a thought.


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lotto996 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> lol, they must have found a down on his luck programmer to make this... Update 666? Lingerie? wtf? BTW, I just upgraded my Wiikey from the original firmware, to 1.9G, from a DVD, I didnt have any cd-rs laying around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can we burn the wiikey 1.9g into a cd-r? Can wii read cd-r?


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RAMBOcL @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone try the update with a wiikey clon or a wiikit?
> ...



Why do you assume that everyone knowingly installed a clone on their machine.  What if they got ripped off by a mod installer who cheated them and bought a non-geniuine chip?  Why not just be satisfied with the update not working?


----------



## takuya (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ricadoe @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(takuya @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > my experience :
> ...



absolutely !


----------



## RAMBOcL (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RAMBOcL @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> ...



update works on wiikit


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(takuya @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ricadoe @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(takuya @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> ...



are you using the iso which ends with nforead-prominent?


----------



## Sentinell (Nov 1, 2007)

After days of refreshing every hour, the update is finally here! So i start my Wii and ... the power supply blows up. So now i've got my chipped Wii with a "Wiikey update" DVD in it. The guys at Nintendo are going to love getting that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm just going to send my PSU ofcourse, but it'll take weeks probably, worst timing ever!

Enjoy SMG guys, i'll be forced to play on my inferior PS3 now.


----------



## RolandGilead (Nov 1, 2007)

I got it. For anyone who couldnt get the update disc to work try slower burning speed. It worked for me with 2x.


----------



## gitkua (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there a video available of the 10% unplug trick? Or can someone tell me if the actual percentage is shown during the update? Do you have to guess when it's @ 10%? I'm a bit aprehensive of doing it, don't want to fuck up our Wii, my girlfriend would kill me...


----------



## HopOnRocks (Nov 1, 2007)

Last time I updated my Wii was for 1.9B, and my firmware is 3.0
Should I update my Wiikey to 1.3, then 1.9G, and the proceed with the Wii 3.1 update? Or would any of this not really make a difference


----------



## berlinka (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(gitkua @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Is there a video available of the 10% unplug trick? Or can someone tell me if the actual percentage is shown during the update? Do you have to guess when it's @ 10%? I'm a bit aprehensive of doing it, don't want to fuck up our Wii, my girlfriend would kill me...



Me too...I already posted this question in the 10-15% trick topic.


----------



## ToGun (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything works fine for me, although my wiikey-firmware was updated from 1.0 to 1.9g ;-)

I wish you all the best ...


----------



## Rulza (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Sentinell @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> After days of refreshing every hour, the update is finally here! So i start my Wii and ... the power supply blows up. So now i've got my chipped Wii with a "Wiikey update" DVD in it. The guys at Nintendo are going to love getting that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, that's really bad luck :/
My hard drive broke yesterday but i'm getting a new one today luckily ^^


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope this doesn't happen because I'm going to be updating when I get home.  But can you imagine what will happen if we find out this rushed update breaks something else down the road.  Everyone's gonna be talking shit about how the Wiikey team pushed out a shoddy update etc etc

I've learned though, pirates will never be happy.

But yeah, hopefully this doesn't cause any long-term issues.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a pal wii and firmware 2.2 can I can I burn the gameSMG and update via the disc or will it brick my wii?


----------



## sidneyyoung (Nov 1, 2007)

woah.. total shock... great job d2ckey team


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Noitora @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I have a pal wii and firmware 2.2 can I can I burn the gameSMG and update via the disc or will it brick my wii?



confirm brick


----------



## Nio (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anybody know what "delivery methode" they are using?


"immediate response" ... cool :-)


----------



## Rulza (Nov 1, 2007)

Did the 10% trick on my Wii with 3.1E and everything is working fine


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(smack @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Time to rewire my homebrew chip to support WiiKey.


wait, is that really possible?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tutorial plz


----------



## gitkua (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ do you see the actual percentage while updating? Or do you have to guess when it's 10%?


----------



## SnickS (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess that the D2CKey team is A LOT better then the old coder.
Great that the released it so quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but not as quick as the WiiNinja team xD)


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(gitkua @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> ^^ do you see the actual percentage while updating? Or do you have to guess when it's 10%?



guess. around 15 seconds


----------



## laramy (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Apakarta @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> hey u closed my thred it was up be4 ur, my thred was up 7 min be4 ur.....thats not fair


Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## superkris (Nov 1, 2007)

My US wii is still at 2.2U will the update on the Mario Galaxy disc bring it to 3.0U???


----------



## GueliasP (Nov 1, 2007)

OMFG!

OMFG!

OMFG!

THANKS A LOT, TEAM WIIKEY!


----------



## n84 (Nov 1, 2007)

OK. Downloaded 1.9g and burned the pal one onto CDR and then put it in my Wii. NOTHING HAPPENS WTF.


----------



## wiivillain (Nov 1, 2007)

try a dvdr?


----------



## gitkua (Nov 1, 2007)

n84, that's because you're a spamming WANKER. The wii doesn't even read CDR, twat.


----------



## NoNameFace (Nov 1, 2007)

you have to burn it as a gamecube game.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 1, 2007)

w00t...now you all can STFU and play your video games!!

*goes to play SMG*


----------



## nilsk123 (Nov 1, 2007)

My situation:

Pal wii
Latest firmware
original wiikey firmware ( never updated )
duplicate channels from metroid

I just tried to update my wiikey for smg, it tested but when it was at a hundred percent it gave me an error and said to check my connections.

I rebooted my wii, tried again and it immediatly started flashing the chips ( without testing)>

At hundred percent it told me it had failed and I should check wiikey.cn for recovery options.

I rebooted my wii and inserted a back-up, it read just fine.

Now burning smg hoping it flashed right eventhough it said it failed.

Wish me luck

Update:

Burned, put in game, asks for update, updating now.

Update:

Game updated, it read the disc, started it, locks on load with error: an error has occcured, press eject blah blah. GOD DAMMIT


----------



## hogg (Nov 1, 2007)

I never updated before i have firmware 3.0
What steps do i need  to apply this upgrade?
Thanks In advance.


----------



## n84 (Nov 1, 2007)

ITS OK I BURNED IT AS A DVDR AND NOW IT WORKS!


----------



## Selvhat (Nov 1, 2007)

ban this dumbass


----------



## Grawler (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't figure this out.

Today I updated my chip to 1.9g without a problem. However, config disc 1.2 and 1.3 won't boot (it gives the typical error). Mario won't boot when left unaltered or when I use RegionFrii on it. I tried booting the config disc 1.2 and 1.3 using a GCMOS as well, but that also gives the same error.

How can I enable region override?


----------



## thekid (Nov 1, 2007)

has anyone tried the ntsc smg on jap wii with wiikey update?


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(thekid @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> has anyone tried the ntsc smg on jap wii with wiikey update?



The only relases out are NTSC.  Do you mean has anyone tried the US version on the Japanese Wii?


----------



## thekid (Nov 1, 2007)

yea m8 on a jap wii


----------



## DarkCamui (Nov 1, 2007)

Mario Galaxy American NTSC version doesn't work on a Japanese Wii. Gives a blue box with some words with error. Probably since you can't choose english language.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 1, 2007)

confirmed working for me... I have a US Wii. I had 1.9b firmware had tried Mario Galaxy before, did the update... got the 001. Just installed 1.9g, look at the girl's ass, updated. Popped in Galaxy... works great! I noticed in the "strap on your wiimote" warning the put that dumb sleeve in the picture now... lol... anyway fantastic game, can't wait to play more when I get home. I also booted Batalion Wars 2 fine and Pikmin 2 loaded fine... seems all is peachy in the mushroom kingdom.


----------



## amptor (Nov 1, 2007)

hmm I still don't own a wii.. I wonder if one could still purchase one somehow that has the old chipset, becuase I still have the old wiikey chip.  my ex seems to have ebeneezered my wii from me, but she bought it so who cares.


----------



## hankchill (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> hmm I still don't own a wii.. I wonder if one could still purchase one somehow that has the old chipset, becuase I still have the old wiikey chip.Â my ex seems to have ebeneezered my wii from me, but she bought it so who cares.



Good luck finding one with the old chipset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I updated from the old wiikey firmware (pre-1.9b), straight to 1.9g -- Galaxy works great.

This game is a definite must-own guys, I've never seen a game that looks so good -- it looks better than all the hi-def games out there, and Wii is only 480p


----------



## aligborat69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Get a wii off ebay which is listed as older than June 2007. So any machine from December 2006 - June 2007 should be able to fit the wiikey. 

If the listing doesnt say how old it is, just ask the seller.

Its the easiest way, otherwise you need a D2CKey, which is very hard to install.


----------



## Cervantos (Nov 1, 2007)

Alright, this is how I did it (yes it works WOO)

First of all, I have a PAL wii and the Prominent SMG version.

- Download the beta 1.9g update and burn it on a DVD, obviously a CD won't work.
- Slip it in the wii, execute the update.
- Burn Mario galaxy (do NOT use brickblocker, do NOT use regionfrii), preferrably with IMGburn
- Pop in your original boot disc which you needed when you modded your Wii and turn the OVERRIDE mode back on (yes it automatically turns itself off)
- Put in Mario Galaxy
- VERY IMPORTANT, change the language of the WII to ENGLISH, otherwise it will not, I repeat, NOT work.
- Start the game and HAVE FUN


----------



## SectionX (Nov 1, 2007)

YES IT WORKS THE GAME IS SOOOOOOOOOG GODLY


----------



## Kylix (Nov 1, 2007)

I hate myself.

I went to turn my Wii off after updating to 1.9g, but i accidentally hit the reset button just before i hit the power button, so it started updating again just before i turned it off, and now my Wiikey's buggered.

The recovery disk doesn't seem to do anything either.

Goddamn it.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 1, 2007)

And that's a big FUCK YOU to the people who said it would take a long time.

Good job, Wiikey team.


----------



## broz (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Cervantos @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Alright, this is how I did it (yes it works WOO)
> 
> First of all, I have a PAL wii and the Prominent SMG version.
> 
> ...




duplicate channels?
I have a 3.0E Wii, should i update to 3.1 before doing this?
thx


----------



## HipN (Nov 1, 2007)

I take back all the things I said about the Wiikey team. My bad. But damn, it works!!!

And yeah, it's a good thing that the original coder is gone...psh. Also, my only problem with the update is the the way it looks. Doesn't look too professional.


----------



## softstar (Nov 1, 2007)

hiya all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just a little question please , must i use filechop to set the size of the wiikey update to gamecube dvd size ,

or can i just burn the iso of the update with imgburn ?

thanx in advance for your replys


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(softstar @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> hiya all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just burn it as is with IMGburn or clonecd!


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 1, 2007)

GO WIIKEY!!!

HELLL YES!!!  BUT GALAXY IS ONLY 80% Done.

DAMMMMMIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!!

T_T  O well, I love how they proved us all wrong, definitly going to support them 100% now.


----------



## myiamoto128 (Nov 1, 2007)

Have a Wiikey and wii 3.1U.

After I do the wiikey update and get the homer sound the game still doesn't work. Other games do. Was I not supposed to update to 3.1U?


----------



## moribund112 (Nov 1, 2007)

I buggered my update as well. Hit the reset button instead of the power button. Is there anything I can do? It still gives me the unauthorized device error, but all my other discs work.


----------



## HipN (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> GO WIIKEY!!!
> 
> *HELLL YES!!!Â BUT GALAXY IS ONLY 80% Done.*
> 
> ...



Whhhaa?


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 1, 2007)

YAY


I need some dvd-r's now.SPent most of my money of dvd+DL,thinking this update wouldnt hit the intarweb for a while.


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Kylix @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I hate myself.
> 
> I went to turn my Wii off after updating to 1.9g, but i accidentally hit the reset button just before i hit the power button, so it started updating again just before i turned it off, and now my Wiikey's buggered.
> 
> ...



Did you bother to read how to use the recovery disk?  It won't appear to do anything, but if you follow instructions it will.

Anyway, how is it buggered?  What are the symptoms?  Before trying the recovery disk again detail your exact problem and it might not be so bad.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 1, 2007)

Woot!!! Thanks WiiKey Team...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Although I'm at work and don't get off till 9:30 at night... It's going to be a long day...


----------



## HopOnRocks (Nov 1, 2007)

NTSC Wii that was at firmware 3.0U and Wiikey 1.9B
I updated the Wiikey to 1.3 and changed the settings I wanted, then I updated to 1.9G. Both updates went perfect.
I then updated my Wii to 3.1 and all my channels still work fine.

Now I wish I can just play Galaxy but I left my copy over to a friends place, and I have to go to work in 30 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's really great to see Wiikey put out the update so fast though, I was really expecting them to keep delaying it.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > GO WIIKEY!!!
> ...



i'm pretty sure he means he's only 80% getting the game


----------



## moribund112 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Lazycus @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kylix @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate myself.
> ...




I've done the same thing, but the readme isn't very clear. Do I turn on the Wii and click on the gamecube icon in the Wii menu, or just leave the Wii at the menu screen? Not quite sure I understand their exact meaning. My flash updated to 100%, then I hit the reset button and it stopped the drive and read the disc firmware again before it was turned off. all my other backups work, but with Mario I get this Error #001 thing. Really strange.


----------



## UchihaE (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a problem i got mario galaxy from a friend it worked fine at his place we updated his wii and everything. then i left with the 1.9G update and mario galaxy we used at his house. When i got home i did the same stuff updated my Wiikey and firmware and i put mario galaxy in my Wii put it doesnt read the disk at all ! what can i do cause im clueless 

P.S it also doesnt read metroid prime ntsc anymore wich it used too, but it does read paper mario (i have a EU wii)


----------



## amptor (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Get a wii off ebay which is listed as older than June 2007. So any machine from December 2006 - June 2007 should be able to fit the wiikey.
> 
> If the listing doesnt say how old it is, just ask the seller.
> 
> Its the easiest way, otherwise you need a D2CKey, which is very hard to install.



are the ones older than june 2007 not the ones that you have to cut into the IC? I don't want to have to grind into the chip, that is pretty crappy.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2007)

I just realized my Wiikey is only at 1.2.
Should I update to 1.9b then 1.9g or wut?


----------



## sbygel (Nov 1, 2007)

Where can you see the version of your wiikey?


----------



## ZildjianKX (Nov 1, 2007)

Does the update have to be burned to a DVD, or can it be burned to a CD?


----------



## Kylix (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Lazycus @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kylix @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate myself.
> ...



Yeah, I read the instructions and did everything it said to do, step by step, with no luck.

After I updated the wiikey firmware to 1.9g, I went to turn the Wii off, but pressed reset just before - the message about not turning off the wii while updating came up a split-second before the console shut down.

Now it won't read any of my backups, including update & config disks. I've tried the recovery method several times but it seems to have had no effect. I thought it might have been a problem with the disc, so I've burned the recovery disk 3 times now with different programs and at different speeds, with and without filechop, but my Wii still refuses to read anything that's not an original Wii disc. Hmm.. just seems like I'm running out of options.

Thanks for trying to help though, mate. If you can think of anything that might work or help in any way, it'd be much appreciated - I'm just pissed off at myself at the minute for not being more careful


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sbygel @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Where can you see the version of your wiikey?


Well, I just checked the only Setup disc I ever burned. It was 1.2.

and ZildjianKX, I'm pretty sure only DVD since the image that is extracted was 4GB.
I think. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Taka (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, I'm not sure if I'm reading this right, but after the update had completed and it showed the message "reboot galaxy", I pressed the reset button then it rebooted to the Wii menu. It didn't try to update again. All my backups still work Ok, although I haven't tried out Mario Galaxy yet. Should I have turned off the Wii instead, after the update? :S


----------



## moribund112 (Nov 1, 2007)

When the update says testing - then SUCCESS. Is that the end of the update? I've never updated my chip before, so I want to make sure I'm not turning it off and skipping something when I shouldn't be.

EDIT:: Nevermind. I can't believe I didn't know to hit the reset button again to flash. I'm an idiot, but an idiot who's playing Galaxy RIGHT NOW!


----------



## sbygel (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sbygel @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you see the version of your wiikey?
> ...



Thats the config disc which is version 1.2. Is there any way to see the firmware version of the chip?


----------



## SectionX (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(moribund112 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> When the update says testing - then SUCCESS. Is that the end of the update? I've never updated my chip before, so I want to make sure I'm not turning it off and skipping something when I shouldn't be.
> 
> EDIT:: Nevermind. I can't believe I didn't know to hit the reset button again to flash. I'm an idiot, but an idiot who's playing Galaxy RIGHT NOW!Â



there is a REASON it says testing


----------



## CYatta (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sbygel @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jaems @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sbygel @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> ...


Not that I know of. Why should it matter? If you know it's not 1.9g, just burn the update and run it. Then just remember that it's now 1.9g. Simple.

It's not like it needs to be a certain version to update it anyway. Like it's already been said. The update just rewrites the whole firmware.


----------



## sbygel (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheers CYatta, I need to update my nephews Wii and I have no idea what version he´s running thats why I asked


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 1, 2007)

FAKE!!1!


----------



## Aoko (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, it's here. I just woke up, and this may seem weird, but before turning on my PC, I dreamed that Wiikey had indeed come up with an SMG update. Imagine my surprise (and near heart attack) when this popped up.

I'm no longer dreaming, am I?


----------



## topboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I knew it was gonna be a week! Updated. Now i gotta get SMG


----------



## Taka (Nov 1, 2007)

A friend also did the update and they selected the reset button after the update had completed. Does it matter whether you hit reset or power off after the update?


----------



## oxbsb (Nov 1, 2007)

works with wiikey clone? my wiikey is 1.3 clone.. i have to do something special to work?


----------



## Comedor (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm kind of nervous! Seems like some GBAtempers had "brick" the Wii after updating Wiikey. So here is my question:

After the message "reboot galaxy", should I press the reset or power button? This is the only time when they ask to do something like this, or there are other orders/steps to follow? I did't update my Wiikey because of it, so here I am waiting for answers, please!

Uh-oh, sorry for my writing, south america user!


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 1, 2007)

press a on your gamecube pad or press reset. i think you can also press power it doesnt matter since wiikey has a recovery mode


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> press a on your gamecube pad or press reset. i think you can also press power it doesnt matter since wiikey has a recovery mode



Exactly. When it says reboot galaxy hit the A button on your GC controller and it will reset your wii for you.


----------



## Taka (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> press a on your gamecube pad or press reset. i think you can also press power it doesnt matter since wiikey has a recovery mode



I used the GameCube pad during the update process. "A" button once to test the update and "A" button after the test in order to run the update. But after the update had finished, I pressed A again but nothing happened, so I selected reset. I'm just hoping I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## Comedor (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lenselijer @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > press a on your gamecube pad or press reset. i think you can also press power it doesnt matter since wiikey has a recovery mode
> ...


Ok, I have a GC Controller! There are other steps to follow? Like turn off or reset the console besides that "Reboot Galaxy"? Thank you in advance guys!


----------



## Tylon (Nov 1, 2007)

Woot!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't think they would release it so soon!


----------



## koolpre (Nov 1, 2007)

I hit the Power button when the "Reboot Galaxy" appears. The system just shuts down and I just turn it back on. Works fine. Updated from original firmware to 1.9g.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh shit. I just updated straight to 1.9g without updating to 1.9b.
Everything still works fine, including the 1.3 Config disc.
Normal?
I still have to try SMG though.


----------



## laurenz (Nov 1, 2007)

Upgraded, did the MP3 trick because I didn't want the duplicate channels. Works flawless!


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 1, 2007)

sry if this is a noob question... which should i burn the wiikey update to... a dvd-r or a cd-r?


----------



## pubjoe (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(oxbsb @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> works with wiikey clone? my wiikey is 1.3 clone.. i have to do something special to work?


I'm pretty sure my "genuine" wiikey is a clone, seeing as I paid £5 ($10) for it.

Works fine.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a NTSC Wii; anyone know if I have to use BrickBlocker?


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I have a NTSC Wii; anyone know if I have to use BrickBlocker?



Don't need it.  Update your Wiikey, let the update run, play the game.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2007)

Shit. I wasted a DVD.


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Shit. I wasted a DVD.



Brick blocker suppresses updates.  Most people use it when they have a PAL console so that they don't run an update on the Wii that is intended for NTSC consoles.  Since yours is NTSC, the update won't cause a problem.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah. I feel like a nub now. ):


----------



## myiamoto128 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have everything update to wiikey 1.9g and 3.1U. Now I can start MG in the menu, but when it loads I get "the game disc could not be read."


----------



## oxbsb (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(myiamoto128 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I have everything update to wiikey 1.9g and 3.1U. Now I can start MG in the menu, but when it loads I get "the game disc could not be read."


bad burn.. burn it again!


----------



## myiamoto128 (Nov 1, 2007)

second burn and it's the same way i do all the others. manhunt 2 and battalion wars 2 work.


----------



## Teun (Nov 1, 2007)

Burned it on Pal, Installed the Update, Inserted SMF, Installed the Update, do have Duplicate channels, but I can play the game!

Great game!


----------



## theman69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Updated From Wii 2.0 to 3.1 U NTSC wii then updated from untouched wiikey to 1.9g straight, works like a charm! Thanks Guys!


----------



## tehcid (Nov 1, 2007)

*Attention PAL users*:

For those of you who have SMG working, had you previously performed the 10-15% update trick on MP3, and if so, did you have to do the same with SMG?

I'm curious about whether there's some connection there, or if the two updates are separate. As I recall, the MP3 update wasn't a Wii firmware update.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 1, 2007)

This update will NOT update a Hacked WiiKey on ATMEGA8! (Just tested, it gives an error)

So let's hope somebody dumps the 1.9g and get it ready for ATMEGA8 chipsets


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 1, 2007)

works!

i'm glad i went with wiikey after all!


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(myiamoto128 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I have everything update to wiikey 1.9g and 3.1U. Now I can start MG in the menu, but when it loads I get "the game disc could not be read."



same thing happened to me......


WTF


----------



## Daimakaimura (Nov 1, 2007)

can you have tripple channels??


----------



## SnickS (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn, people. Do your research instead of asking if the update trick works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not even a day ago it was on the front page, it has been posted more then plenty of times already, it's even in the Wiki of this site.


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks very much to the Wiikey team for the prompt response, despite all the negative comments all over the web.

Don't have my copy of SMG yet but will give this a try when it is done.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Shit. I wasted a DVD.


i wasted like 4 in the past 20 minutes


----------



## beefkeek (Nov 1, 2007)

Updated my wiikey using the dvd.
Used the setup disk of wiikey to turn on region override
Burned a clean unpatched Mario Galaxy dvd using nero at 4X speed. (pleomax dvd-r)
Set my system language to English
Turned off the power at about 10-15% of the update
Meanwhile burned another Mario Galaxy dvd this time with WIIBrickblocker
Put it in.

SUUUUPPAAAA MAAARIOOOO GAALAXYYYYYY

This game is beyond awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*laughs at everyone who said Wiikey users where in for a loooooong wait* You know who you are


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(beefkeek @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> *laughs at everyone who said Wiikey users where in for a loooooong wait* You know who you are


Joins in the laughs at naysayers' expense.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's funny how even when we get ll sorts of inside infos people are still so sure it's fake and not coming any time soon.

Props to the WiiKey team for getting their act together and re-establishing their reputation.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm PLAYING IT NOW!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Life is great, best game ever.
*Joins in laughing, but nervously, cause he naysayed too* ...  no one will find out... right?


----------



## tranehigh (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(tehcid @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> *Attention PAL users*:
> 
> For those of you who have SMG working, had you previously performed the 10-15% update trick on MP3, and if so, did you have to do the same with SMG?
> 
> I'm curious about whether there's some connection there, or if the two updates are separate. As I recall, the MP3 update wasn't a Wii firmware update.



I am a PAL user who previously did the 15% MP3 trick.

I first tried running SMG on a brick-blocked version of the game WITHOUT doing the 15% trick for SMG, but it didn't work. I had to burn a non-brick-blocked version of SMG and do the 15% trick with it before the brick-blocked SMG would work.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 2, 2007)

has anyone else had this problem?

i played through the first bit of the game, i get to the part with the first planet. i beat the egg thing boss, and when i go back to the planet for the 2nd star, the game freezes on a white screen..


----------



## Hogmeister (Nov 2, 2007)

well i finally got around to burning SMG and testing it on my wii.. 2.2U wii firmware and wiikey(ORIGINAL, not a clone) w/ 1.9g on it........ was kinda happy to see that it worked and started updating, went back upstairs to my computer while it updated, after a few minutes i went back downstairs and noticed that the update was stuck at 15%... so i just powered it down and turned it back on, booted up and it no longer needed to update, looks like the PAL update trick works on US NTSC wii's as well lol for no real reason since i wouldnt have gotten dupe channels anyway.

just wanted to post that. my wiimote batteries crapped out otherwise i'd check to see if it still shows up as 2.2U or if it shows 3.1 in the wii settings


----------



## webjedi (Nov 2, 2007)

Add me to the list of successful upgrades.

NTSC (USA) Wii with WiiKey.  No previous WiiKey updates or firmware - original one sent on chip.  Wii had latest Nintendo update 3.1.

* Burned ISO using Nero.  But can see why some people are confused at this step - seems to default to CD burn - simply switch back to DVD and burn.

* Put in DVD in Wii.  Stare at woman's nice ass.  Then click A - it did Test of firmware.  Then I clicked Reset - it installed firmware.  Ended so I reset it again.

* Put in Mario Galaxy - waited for auto window to show, nothing so clicked on box (one on main screen of Wii in up left).  Immediately shown a Nintendo "update", clicked ok, updated, rebooted again when done - Super Mario Galaxy showed up in previous window.

* Play!!!


----------



## blueskies (Nov 2, 2007)

YE|YEAH!!  Thanks WiiKey for the update, thanks OpenWii for showing me how to put WiiKey firmware on my atmega.  Peace, I'm gonna go play some SMG!!


----------



## Daimakaimura (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> i played through the first bit of the game, i get to the part with the first planet. i beat the egg thing boss, and when i go back to the planet for the 2nd star, the game freezes on a white screen..


i bet you have a Burn error
you should try to burn it again 4X Speed


----------



## Jaems (Nov 2, 2007)

NTSC USA Wii.
Authentic Wiikey.
Updated straight from 1.2 to 1.9g.
Burned SMG unpatched.
Works perfectly. Runs incredibly smooth, no errors or long load times.

I am satisfied!


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(beefkeek @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Updated my wiikey using the dvd.
> Used the setup disk of wiikey to turn on region override
> Burned a clean unpatched Mario Galaxy dvd using nero at 4X speed. (pleomax dvd-r)
> Set my system language to English
> ...


its not beyond awsome.
its good, but repetitive :/

*waits for teh smash bros brawl*


----------



## Akdul (Nov 2, 2007)

The update also works on home made Wiikeys. The orchestrated music rocks!


----------



## Louse76 (Nov 2, 2007)

So what is the story on using the update with chips that may be cloned?

Mine is genuine, but I am not sure if I can say the same thing for a few of my friends...


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(myiamoto128 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> second burn and it's the same way i do all the others. manhunt 2 and battalion wars 2 work.


Run the 1.3 config disc and turn off region override.  Then try the SMG disc again.  When you click on the disc channel this time it should prompt you for the update.


----------



## theGrandWazoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if it's possible to downgrade back to 1.9b?

The reason being, is that after I upgraded to 1.9g, my setup disc 1.3 doesn't work.  So until I have time to devote to Super Mario Galaxy, I want to be able to use my Setup disc (via FW 1.9b).

Any help would be appreciated.

tGW


----------



## link459 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just GCOS your 1.3 disc, no biggy. That's what I did and I got it working.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone else had this problem?
> ...



i burned it at 4x


then at 2x

same problem

im using the same media i've always used (phillips lightscribe) with nero 8

i guess its not happening to anyone else


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2007)

I appreciate the update, but I could have done without the sexy butt in my face while I updated. It was a little annoying to have that spring up with my wife and kids nearby.


----------



## Aoko (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe you could try downloading it again?


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> I appreciate the update, but I could have done without the sexy butt in my face while I updated. It was a little annoying to have that spring up with my wife and kids nearby.



likewise

my wife said "nice... did you put that on there?"

lol


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the update, but I could have done without the sexy butt in my face while I updated. It was a little annoying to have that spring up with my wife and kids nearby.
> ...



I think they wanted us to quickly turn off the power during the update!


----------



## mattm025 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok, I just had the Wiikey put in today and know nothing about updating it. I burned the 1.9g iso to a dvd and stuck it into my wii. The problem is that it says it's unable to read to disc. Anything I'm missing here? Should I use the 1.3 config disc first, then use the 1.9g disc? Remember to go easy on me... I'm new at this.


----------



## Opium (Nov 2, 2007)

The update works wonderfully for me. I've just been playing Mario Galaxy for a few hours. Brilliant game so far


----------



## mattm025 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anything specific you did when you burned it? I've now gone through two dvds, one normal burn, the other padded. Neither discs work.


----------



## Opium (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mattm025 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Anything specific you did when you burned it? I've now gone through two dvds, one normal burn, the other padded. Neither discs work.



I used imgburn to burn the update. It's freeware, you can download it free from the net. Just do a google search.


----------



## mattm025 (Nov 2, 2007)

That's actually what I used. I burned both at 4x. Would it be best to burn at 2x? Any specific brand I should be using (I'm using Sony dvd-r)?


----------



## berlinka (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> I appreciate the update, but I could have done without the sexy butt in my face while I updated. It was a little annoying to have that spring up with my wife and kids nearby.



I had the exact same problem! wife - kid - butt(?)


----------



## bobtastic (Nov 2, 2007)

Right. Does anyone else have the same problem as me?

PAL Wii
1.9g (obviously)

Burnt 1st disc - RegionFrii - 10% - Went fine
Burnt 2nd disc - BrickBlocker - Won't run disc at all
Burnt 3rd disc - BrickBlocker + RegionFrii  = Get's to the "use your Wii Strap" screen and after that i get the 'disc cannot be read' screen.

So I eject the disc, and insert my 2nd disc and it will carry on booting the game fine and I can play it.
But it's a bit of a long method to get it playing.

What have i done wrong?
I'm using IMGburner. And i forgot to untick the 'verify' box for the 1st and 2nd discs. (heard that can mess it up?)


----------



## buggy (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. I've got two discs that I'm swapping back and forth as soon as DRE appears.
Gonna test another media/burner later.


----------



## Kylix (Nov 2, 2007)

"Yeah, I read the instructions and did everything it said to do, step by step, with no luck.

After I updated the wiikey firmware to 1.9g, I went to turn the Wii off, but pressed reset just before - the message about not turning off the wii while updating came up a split-second before the console shut down.

Now it won't read any of my backups, including update & config disks. I've tried the recovery method several times but it seems to have had no effect. I thought it might have been a problem with the disc, so I've burned the recovery disk 3 times now with different programs and at different speeds, with and without filechop, but my Wii still refuses to read anything that's not an original Wii disc. Hmm.. just seems like I'm running out of options.

Thanks for trying to help though, mate. If you can think of anything that might work or help in any way, it'd be much appreciated - I'm just pissed off at myself at the minute for not being more careful"

Anyone got any ideas, or am I just gonna have to get myself a new Wii/Wiikey?

Has anyone actually successfully used the recovery disk, or is it just bullshit?


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the update, but I could have done without the sexy butt in my face while I updated. It was a little annoying to have that spring up with my wife and kids nearby.
> ...



lol


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> ...



ok, i' used clonecd instead of nero and i even burnt at freakin 1x.  it keeps freezing on a white screen at the 2nd level on every disc i try to make


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Kylix @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> "Yeah, I read the instructions and did everything it said to do, step by step, with no luck.
> 
> After I updated the wiikey firmware to 1.9g, I went to turn the Wii off, but pressed reset just before - the message about not turning off the wii while updating came up a split-second before the console shut down.
> 
> ...



I'm sure having a distracting background image instead of a solid black background didn't help either.


----------



## Kylix (Nov 2, 2007)

Well there is that. Damn that ass!

I even left my Wii on overnight with the recovery disk in, in case it decided it wanted to work.

It didn't.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 2, 2007)

To make this clear for everyone:

1. RegioFrii SMG and burn iso
2. Let the update reach 10-15%, pull the plug!
3. BrickBlock the already RegionFrii'd SMG.iso and burn a new iso disc.
4. Boot with the new disc and it will work =)

Note: The conditions for this to work is that you have updated your Wiikey to 1.9g and uve got 3.1E firmware on your Wii. Enjoy this simple guide =)


----------



## curiousmike (Nov 2, 2007)

My experience.
I have a US Wii... I know I had run Metroid Prime on it, so the Wii system had been updated.

I have no idea what my Wiikey was flashed to.

1. I downloaded, burned, and installed 1.9g.  It seemed successfull.
2. I downloaded, burned, and booted Mario Galaxy.  It did a system update.
3. I re-booted the Wii, booted Mario Galaxy, and I got a dialog saying "not a valid system" or something.  I figured I was screwed.
4. I re-installed 1.9g.
5. I rebooted Mario Galaxy, and it's working.

Phew.


----------



## slickric33 (Nov 2, 2007)

simple qusetion . been away on vaca w/ wife and kids .    to update wikey i assume i just burn downloaded us wii update 1.9g , then what. i assume i power up wi ,insert disk ,then what, does a menu screen come up when clicking on disk icon. does it auto update , icant find any exact instructions .. thanks cant wait to try mario galexy


----------



## slickric33 (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry guys , just did some more reading . after updating (when i find out how) do i burn smg w/ or w/ out brickblocker or do i have to burn both ways and do some kind of dreamcast swap trick   thanks


----------



## Malboro (Nov 2, 2007)

YES! Wiikey update worked perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and MPC 3 Works.

But now I need to wait that SMG is finished  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It is downloading so slow even I have 8/1 internet connection


----------



## spankachu (Nov 3, 2007)

Read through all the posts, and I have a unique problem:

1. Installed 1.9g.   Seemed successful.
2. Popped in Mario Galaxy.  It starts the system update, gets to about 50% and pauses there for 5 seconds before saying the update was n9ot successful.  Tried a few more times with the same thing.

Any suggestions?   (reburning another copy now)

Edit: Reburned the copy and it worked perfectly!  Woo!


----------



## HipN (Nov 3, 2007)

This update was awesome!! I got 27 stars now in Galaxy, soo awesome!!!


----------



## lifeby80 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi I am new to all of this... I updated the fireware to 1.9g, but the only way for me to get it to complete and get the homer voice was by ejecting the disc before hitting reset each time during the update.

I get the homer voice at the end ... but i still have #001 error... I'm on a macintosh, also.


Baaaah!  I'm going crazy!!! I don't get this isn't working!?!?!

I'm still getting homer voice, but #001 error.


I coudln't get the 1.9g update to work with verbatim DVD-r or these Sony DVD-R... I then tried CompUSA DVD+R and the update runs, but obviously isn't working. Is there a certain brand that I should use? Could this be the real problem?


Edit: Posts edited together, duplicate deleted. Don't double post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ace


----------



## patz (Nov 3, 2007)

Me too, I still got an error after updating wiikey.


----------



## HipN (Nov 3, 2007)

ARGH! I got my first Dre from the update...damn!!


----------



## slickric33 (Nov 4, 2007)

I STILL HAVE 2.2U NTSC UPDATE ON WII.  IF I UPDATE MY WIIKEY TO THE NEW 1.9G THEN DO I HAVE TO UPDATE THE WII W/ MARIO GALEXY OR WILL IT PLAY ON WII UPDATE 2.2. ALSO IF I HAVE TO UPDATE TO LASTEST WII UPDATE TO PLAY SMG SHOULD I DO THAT BEFORE UPDATING WIIKEY THANKS


----------



## Malboro (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow. Today when I tried Play SMG I got "Error 101 Unauthorized device has been detected" , but when I rebooted Wii SMG Worked


----------



## slickric33 (Nov 4, 2007)

I STILL HAVE 2.2U NTSC UPDATE ON WII. IF I UPDATE MY WIIKEY TO THE NEW 1.9G THEN DO I HAVE TO UPDATE THE WII W/ MARIO GALEXY OR WILL IT PLAY ON WII UPDATE 2.2. ALSO IF I HAVE TO UPDATE TO LASTEST WII UPDATE TO PLAY SMG SHOULD I DO THAT BEFORE UPDATING WIIKEY THANKS


----------



## bobtastic (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(slickric33 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I STILL HAVE 2.2U NTSC UPDATE ON WII. IF I UPDATE MY WIIKEY TO THE NEW 1.9G THEN DO I HAVE TO UPDATE THE WII W/ MARIO GALEXY OR WILL IT PLAY ON WII UPDATE 2.2. ALSO IF I HAVE TO UPDATE TO LASTEST WII UPDATE TO PLAY SMG SHOULD I DO THAT BEFORE UPDATING WIIKEY THANKS



As I don't have an NTSC wii, i cant say for definate. 
But before installing the 1.9g update. Just go to your Wii system settings and update to the latest firmware.
Then go for the 1.9g.
Then find where the Caps Lock key is


----------



## avatarx (Nov 4, 2007)

so what are the steps for people with USA Wii?

1. Update Wii to the latest version
2. Update Wiikey firmware to 1.9g
3. Download Galaxy - prominent version
4. Play???

I see there are some fixes and patches on newsgroups. Do I need them or do I just download the prominent ISO and play?


----------



## zahimi (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(avatarx @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> so what are the steps for people with USA Wii?
> 
> 1. Update Wii to the latest version
> 2. Update Wiikey firmware to 1.9g
> ...



ok this is confusing.
in other places (even on this forum) they say to update WIIKEY *FIRST* and then update WII FIRMWARE.
and here you say to update the WII FIRMWARE *FIRST* and then the WIIKEY.
then what do i do ?
i dont want to break my wii.
anyone?
BTW - i have a pal WII.


----------



## cardyology (Nov 8, 2007)

I have my PAL -UK wii up to 3.1E - my wiikey is the original f/w (1.2 i think)

I already have dupe news//wether channels from metty 3....


...I am aware that regionfrii/brickblocker is not nessecary with Mario Galaxy (NTSC-U)

Im just gonna burn it & let it update my console, it'll be fine....

...but! How do I update the wiikey to 1.9g?

Can i just burn the .iso from the wiikey site to a DVD-r & update? do i need to boot GCOS? Im not een sre what GCOS means


----------



## emoo55 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok guys help me out. When I first got the game I played it worked fine but then the next day I wanna play it. So it just goes the the wii strap page and says error cant read disc ? whats wrong? I played it good the first time!? but not it just give me error cant read disic Any thing on this? Can you help me?


----------



## ricadoe (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I've the worst problem. Below were the steps I've taken which cost me several dvds.

(a) 1.9g (failed to flash)
(b) 1.9b (failed to flash)
Â Update 1.3 (asked me to shut down)
(d) Update 1.2 (asked me to shut down)
(e) Update 1.1 (asked me to shut down)
(f) Try using GCOS 1.3 (able to load the menu but no gamecube controller)
(g) Try looking for gamecube controller (Not sold in my area)
(h) Use the HEX technique (http://psx-scene.com/forums/wiikey/58444-wiikey-clone-install-after-3-0-firmware-how-fix.html) FAILED

I've burnt every dvd using verbatim dvd-r. Some using filechop. Some no need. I've the original wiikey. I have ntsc-j fw3.1. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Nov 17, 2007)

I burned 1.9g to a dvd and when i put it in my wii it says, could not be able to read disk.
How do i update and if i havn't udated to 1.9b is it possible my wii will get brokn if i update it to 1.9g?


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 24, 2007)

I know i am posting on an old topic but didnt want to create a new one simply.
I heard tat this wiikey 1.9g was done by the D2C Key Team from scratch.
And also Cyclowiz could release their update soon coz they were workin on an update before the SMG problem and they were lucky tat their update ran Mario Galaxy.

Any idea bout this?


----------



## e2city (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a US/Canadian Wii (NTSC) and did the following with original WiiKey:

1. Put Super Mario Galaxy (SMG) DVD in, try to start game.
2. A message something to the effect of "Unauthorized disc" pops up.
3. Hmm, I should have checked online before trying SMG.
4. Download Wiikey 1.9g, burn on DVD, inserted in Wii.
5. Restarted Wii and let Wiikey 1.9g do its thing.
6. Restarted Wii with Super Mario Galaxy.

It works!


----------



## test84 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(RolandGilead @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> got the same problem as no1r. Maybe its because I still have Wiikey 1.2 installed. Do I need to do an upgrade to 1.3 and then another uprade to 1.9b in order to install 1.9g? Because there is no setup disc for 1.9b available



How can I determine which firmware my Wiikey is on? Since I think Wiikey is never updated, What updates should I do in order to install 1.9g?
(its a wiikey clone as I know)


----------



## niaboc (Jan 24, 2008)

im not sure what the problem is besides the fact its always scary to upgrade..

i never installed my modchip but i cant tell you i never upgrade before so i have no idea what version it was before (chip version)

my wii is 3.0U

i put the SMG in and it did an update then get me some 001 error with black screen. i thought my wii bricked
then i was told to put the 1.9G upgrade on so i burnt it on my Dvd the only ones that i can find around me that work are Verbatim Dvd-R i get them at the dollar store 2 in a case.. 

i put the upgrade on there with the FileChop and put it in and my son witnesses the chick with the underwear.. not sure whats up with that but whatever..

so when it was done it rebooted and i put SMG in and sure enough it worked.

not sure what the hype is all about. people are talking about it running at 9x speed when it should be at 6x not sure about the technically issues but all i know it worked for me. hope this helps others out.


----------

